# [RISOLTO] emerge non emerge piu...

## marziods

premessa:quando si fanno le cose di fretta ed in maniera sommaria accadono le cose piu strane...

ho fatto il solito sync, ho visto che c'era un update del kernel e mi son messo a compilarlo dopo averlo linkato il /usr/src/linux.

ho dovuto interrompere la compilazione. il giorno dopo ho dato un sync e fatto un update world... fatto questo tutto bene... (non ricordo alcuna segnalazione) lancio un depclean... e vedo che sta per togliere alcune cose che non volevo togliere al momento (kernel che usavo) preso dal panico dovuto a stanchezza interrompo un attimo dopo... (!!!). a questo punto lancio revdep-rebuild ed appaiono i primi problemi (errori vari). no problem dico, compilo il kernel nuovo lo metto in /boot e riavvio............

la macchina parte, si avvia tutto bene, partono i servizi.... primo problema, hald non trovato in /etc/init.d/hald ... e qui mi prende un po male (mi trovo fuori dal mondo e con conessione così così) procede l'avvio e tutto apparentemente funziona... tranne wicd ... quindi non mi posso connettere! tento di connettermi da terminale e i comandi rispondono... purtroppo però non posso accedere (non so perchè) all ap con wpa. Poco male, avvio dal vecchio ... vecchio gentoo e faccio un chroot sul nuovo per tentare di sistemare... lancio revdep-rebuild e li mi da qualche problema, allora tento di emergere qualcosa... e: emerge non fa nulla... e con nulla intendo che non da nemmeno alcun errore... 

qualcuno ha un idea?

se serve qualche conf la posso anche postare...

arch: amd64

----------

## marziods

guardando qua e la... potrebbe essere python il responsabile delle mie azzate???

```
eix -e python

[D] dev-lang/python

     Available versions:  

   (2.4)   2.4.6

   (2.5)   2.5.4-r4

   (2.6)   2.6.4-r1 2.6.5-r2 2.6.5-r3

   (2.7)   ~2.7

   (3.1)   3.1.2-r3 3.1.2-r4

   {-berkdb bootstrap build +cxx doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 +ncurses +readline sqlite +ssl +threads tk +wide-unicode wininst +xml}

     Installed versions:  2.7.1-r1(2.7)(11:21:45 27/03/2011)(gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -berkdb -build -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -tk -wininst) 3.1.3-r1(3.1)(02:30:43 27/02/2011)(gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -build -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -tk -wininst)

     Homepage:            http://www.python.org/

     Description:         Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language.
```

lanciati: 

```
eselect python set python2.7
```

e verificato con 

```
#python -V

Python 2.7.1 

#
```

ho lanciato 

```
#python-updater 
```

che effettivamente sembra stia andando a sistemare quali erano i problemi... 

e ancora una volta ... la gatta frettolosa ha fatto i gattini ciechi ...

sperin ben

----------

## ago

bisogna stare attenti quando si compila...dopo l'emerge di python c'è un warning infinitamente grande con stelline rosse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

per wicd, come scritto in un'altra discussione, devi usare la versione ~ in portage.

insomma, con wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3 funziona.

con la versione precedente e python 2.7, wicd non funzionerà.

toh, ora noto che questa versione di wicd è diventata stabile in portage. bene

----------

## marziods

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> per wicd, come scritto in un'altra discussione, devi usare la versione ~ in portage.
> 
> insomma, con wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3 funziona.
> 
> con la versione precedente e python 2.7, wicd non funzionerà.
> ...

 

si avevo notato... ma il problema di fatto lo avrei risolto con wpa_supplicant. ma nemmeno lui riusciva a connettersi e tantomeno a vedere la scheda di rete... che con iwconfig gestivo. Il maledetti iphone imposta solo wpa... e tramite iwconfig non mi pare si possa usare... cmq sono in fase di compilazione in chroot ...

----------

